# New to rafting - looking for other female mates



## eagerbeaver

Hi River Ladies,
I just got my first raft this season and am looking for other ladies to boat with. Rafters or Kayakers... I just want company on the river. 
I am going to run a stretch of the Poudre on Wednesday... and then I wanted to plan and nice couple night trip for the long holiday weekend. Either the Colorado or Gunnison river. Please contact me if you'd like to meet up and play on the river, even if not this week. Cheers ladies!


----------



## CMonkey

If you're ever in up near Glenwood Springs let me know. I'm always looking for other ladies to paddle with.


----------



## eagerbeaver

I'll actually be up in Glenwood Canyon the 27th and 28th of this month... depending on flows... I've never run Shoshone (spelling?) so I'd like to do that on down past Glenwood a few miles... I can't remember the take out name, but it's like 4-6 miles maybe and East of Glenwood Springs. Let me know if you'll be around that weekend, I'd love to meet up.


----------



## CMonkey

I may be going out of town that weekend but it is still up in the air. Would love to do Shoshone if I am around. Keep in touch about plans.


----------



## riveraj

Any readers still interested in paddling? I just got my playboat a couple months ago so still learning a lot every time I go out. Just been on the Upper C so far with some practice in the lake. I live near Fairplay but am willing to make a drive to meet up somewhere 'close.' Thanks!


----------



## Randaddy

Eager beaver... classic.


----------



## Lizard22

*Hi I'm looking for rafter "Women"*

Yea hi, I'm in Moab, trying to get some one for the DESO May 11
But, did the San Jaun and Ruby/Horsethief....of recient


----------



## kclowe

*Congrats!*

Welcome! I raft, kayak, and SUP. I am not particularly good at any of them, but I have a great time on the river. I will be in BV a lot in the next few weeks. Let me know if you are heading down for paddlefest.

Kim


----------



## Lizard22

*Hey!!! Good to hear.*

Gee I was hoping by using Mt Buzz, to find someone to go down Deso. May 11, I've had no luck…..
so, explain BV and paddle fest, i may have heard of it but can……
as I said I'm hanging here in moab trying to find a Mt bike


----------



## laflinn57

I would love to join you. I am still getting my equipment. Hope to start soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Lizard22

*Doing a flat section of the Green*

Hi, I go to washington soon, I come South for the winter
and sping boating in Utah, where are you


----------



## laflinn57

Love Washington state. !!! Let me know when you are in the area of Buena Vista. Like I said I am very new and still collecting my equipment. Would love to have a few river buddy's.
Thanks for the reply.
Lora


----------



## laflinn57

Sorry forgot to say. I am in Colorado.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Bulala

I'm on the Ark near BV! Would love to meet some fellow females!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

